# Weekend fishing forecast



## xg1004 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm looking to get some input regarding the fishing forecast for this weekend. I'm thinking of going out Saturday morning/early afternoon. The tides look to be. A little high and just curious the effect that will have in conjunction with the storm that passed by. Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Riplukelee (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm hoping to go Saturday as well.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 13, 2016)

There is a full moon this weekend, on Sunday I think. Ive got Monday off and plan to go all day if possible. Im interested in seeing how the fishing is. It was hot before the storm. Yall keep us posted over the weekend.


----------



## Riplukelee (Oct 13, 2016)

Planning to fish the top of the flood tide and the first of the outoging


----------



## Riplukelee (Oct 16, 2016)

*Nothing*

Couldn't find clear or calm water. No fish to be found.


----------



## xg1004 (Oct 16, 2016)

I decided to stay off the water this weekend...as bad as I wanted to get out there and give it a shot I just decided against it.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 16, 2016)

Tomorrow is supposed to be just as bad. Im going anyway. Its my birthday and I dont have to work. What better way to spend a Monday?


----------



## xg1004 (Oct 16, 2016)

If I had a day off during the week AND it was my birthday it would be a no brainer....I'd be on the water for sure. LOL.


----------



## fishman01 (Oct 17, 2016)

I stayed home this weekend because of the tides and wind. This coming weekend looks good though. Taking Friday off to fill my freeze back up after the storm.


----------



## Redman54 (Oct 17, 2016)

Wind was terrible and the water looked like chocolate milk.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Oct 17, 2016)

Water is NASTY down here around Brunswick...


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 18, 2016)

Man is was rough yesterday. 15 knot winds and the dirtiest water Ive seen around here. I hope it clears out by this weekend.


----------



## thefishingal (Oct 22, 2016)

trippcasey said:


> Man is was rough yesterday. 15 knot winds and the dirtiest water Ive seen around here. I hope it clears out by this weekend.



New around here and I see your posts a lot.
Any good places to fish off bank or piers? 
Thanks
Hope to get boat in the water soon


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 23, 2016)

The Jekyll Island pier seems to be a good spot. I dont do a lot of bank/pier fishing, but there are always people catching all sorts of fish at and around that pier.


----------

